# power steering leak from under steering wheel



## moonmonkey (Jul 17, 2016)

i have a1963 ford 4000 industrial with a 4 cyl gas engine. i replaced the power steering pump on it yesterday, and was grinning from ear to rear when the power steering started working for the first time since i have had the tractor. but i was half way around the house (on my victory lap) when it started pumping alot of 134 hydrolic fluid from just under the steering wheel. so a new problem,,,, so i looked for a solution to the problem, calling several old tractor supply houses,, the problem im running into is that the kits to repair this problem are not listed for my 1963 tractor. a couple of the online tractor parts guys say they will call me back if they can find the correct seals or seal kit for my tractor.. so im just wondering if anybody else knows of a solution for this problem,,, maybe similar to the stainless sleeve that you drive down over the steering shaft and then the seal slides over the sleeve,, so if your shaft is pitted it wont tea up the new seal,,, any ideas??? thanks.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy moonmonkey,

Welcome to the tractor forum. 

You should be able get speedi-sleeves from NAPA, and/or other reputable auto parts stores. Bearing and seal distributors should also have them. 

Carefully measure the shaft diameter with a micrometer, and take this information with you.


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

You may not need a seal. If you or a previous owner used the steering wheel to help pull themselves up onto the tractor it is possible that the oil-lite bearing in the bottom of the steering tube has been displaced. It requires a special long driver to put it back in place as it is nearly the size of the shaft and is quite a ways down into the tube. When mine was put back into place the leakage stopped without a new seal.


----------



## moonmonkey (Jul 17, 2016)

i will look into both peices of advice,, thanks!


----------



## moonmonkey (Jul 17, 2016)

*poroblem solved*

it was just the seal,, all good now.


----------

